# This is Dirk... my border collie puppy



## EightyFive (Jun 18, 2010)

in this link 
http://capturethetime.blogspot.com/2...lie-puppy.html
i  posted some pics of my new friend 
I'm very happy


----------



## skywalker (Jun 28, 2010)

Pity that i can't see yours, but

This is mine....
cancan - Web Album Created with Flash Slideshow Software


----------



## Rrr3319 (Jun 29, 2010)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!  so cute and fuzzy!!!  :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## EightyFive (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks you!
@skywalker: it's so cute! very funny


----------



## dak1b (Jul 1, 2010)

nice dog.


----------



## skywalker (Jul 2, 2010)

EightyFive said:


> thanks you!
> @skywalker: it's so cute! very funny


 
she's 4 months now and 5 times bigger than before, hope can show you more photos about her.

How old is your puppy? I'd like to see more about her....wait.......sorry...... she or he?:mrgreen:


----------



## dab_20 (Jul 2, 2010)

Awwwweeee so sweet!! What a little cutie he is!!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 2, 2011)

so adorable


----------



## EightyFive (Aug 7, 2011)

thanks!


----------

